# Hello Fellow horsemen (& women!)



## dbadaro (Dec 8, 2008)

My name is Deidra and I am new to the group. I have a 5 year old standardbred that I do dressage with. We currently live in Illinois but are moving to Florida this month-permanantly. I am looking forward to getting some great advice from everyone!


----------



## free_sprtd (Oct 18, 2007)

hey there! welcome to the HF  Hope you enjoy it here! Wow you have an exciting trip ahead of you


----------



## YeeHaw1025 (Dec 8, 2008)

Hello!! Im new on here too ... a 5 y/o standardbred ... wow that sounds like a challenge ... i have a 5 y/o walker and he is a MAJOR handful ... he is so ditzy lol but anyway ... good luck with the move!


----------



## PoptartShop (Jul 25, 2010)

Welcome to the Horse Forum, Deidre! Have fun posting!


----------



## RusticWildFire (Jul 6, 2008)

Welcome to the forum! Good luck with the move. Sounds exciting!


----------

